# FIGHT IKON 6 - Feb 20th 2011 - Back in Bolton



## Sherlock (Sep 26, 2007)

Fight Ikon 6 is booked for our 4th time at the fantastic Ikon Nightclub in Bolton, on Feb 20th 2011.

Now taking details for fighters who wish to be matched on the card - amateur A (gnp), amateur B (semi pro), amateur C (no headshots) & Pro fighters required.

Checkout our last event at Sharefight.com


----------



## gst (Feb 13, 2010)

Were do we enter our details?? or is the card full?


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Weight catagories?


----------



## Sherlock (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi please email me on [email protected] if you would like to get matched but please hurry as the card will be full soon. I will only accept fighters with backing from a proper gym, no Independant fighters!

Looking for following levels:

Amateur C (no headshots 3x3)

Amateur B (headshots standing only like semi pro)

Amateur A (Gnp with bigger gloves like American rules)

Pro - Full rules with elbows.


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

I think this is the event that my coach said to me about tonight. Hopefully he'll get in touch soon and Ill be fighting at Semi Pro!


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

We still need to know what weights you need.


----------



## Sherlock (Sep 26, 2007)

Sorry guys you should have emailed me as requested above regarding weights, Fight Card is now complete. If you send me details there is still possibility of pull outs or I can look at matching you on future events. Next event is 1st May in Preston.

Full fight card for Fight Ikon 6 Feb 20th, Bolton Ikon Nightclub:

Pro

U61kg Gaz Pilot (Predators) Vs Kieran McBride (Battlefield Gym)

U77kg Billy Glossop (Salford MMA) Vs Neil Laird (Battlefield Gym)

U84kg Lee Johnson (Hyde MMA) Vs Phil Ounsley (Allegience MMA)

U93kg Marcin Zontek (Salford MMA) Vs Dave Wilson (Fight Factory Howdon)

Amateur A (NSAC Am GnP rules)

U70 Shaun Callahan (Kokoro) Vs TBA

Amateur B (old semi pro rules)

U61 Ben Royal (Hyde MMA) Vs Jack Birket (Huyton MMA)

U61 Danny Hardman (Colluseum) Vs Mike Nicholson (Liverpool MMA)

U66 Chris McMullen (Walkden MMA) Vs Adam Hodgeson (Huyton MMA) TBC

U66 Gray Mayanika (Team Evolution) Vs Andy Green (Wolfslair)

U66 Ben Dearden (Walkden MMA) Vs Daniel Hitchens (Shootbox MMA)

U70 Liam Bromige Bromily (Colluseum) Vs Liam Sussux (Huyton MMA)

U84 Paul Dickinson (Walkden MMA) Vs Lee Garrett (Sukata MMA)

U90 Dave Sloan (Salford MMA) Vs Matt Hopkins (Walkden MMA)

U93 Dave Graham (Hyde MMA) Vs Phil Mannian (Stockport MMA)

Amateur C (no headshots)

U84 Simon Price (Fighting Fit) Vs Stuart Cooper (Preston MMA)

U84 Lee Whitehead (Salford MMA) Vs Jamie Hey (SBG @ Prodigy)

U93 Josh Ram (Urmston Judo) Vs Chris Shepherd (Combat Base Bolton)

Final Fight Card is subject to change.


----------



## Sherlock (Sep 26, 2007)

12 Days to Go!!!

FIGHT IKON 6 - Feb 20th - Ikon Nightclub, Bolton

Updated Fight Card...

Pro

U61kg Gaz Pilot (Predators) Vs Kieran McBride (Battlefield Gym)

U77kg Avi Jack (Predators) Vs Neil Laird (Battlefield Gym)

U84kg Lee Johnson (Hyde MMA) Vs Phil Ounsley (Allegience MMA)

U93kg Marcin Zontek (Salford MMA) Vs Dave Wilson (Fight Factory Howdon)

Amateur A (NSAC Am GnP rules)

U70 Shaun Callahan (Kokoro) Vs Liam Sussux (Huyton MMA)

Amateur B (old semi pro rules)

U61 Ben Royal (Hyde MMA) Vs Jack Birket (Huyton MMA)

U61 Danny Hardman (Colluseum) Vs Mike Nicholson (Liverpool MMA)

U66 Chris McMullen (Walkden MMA) Vs Adam Hodgeson (Huyton MMA)

U66 Gray Mayanika (Team Evolution) Vs Andy Green (Wolfslair)

U66 Ben Dearden (Walkden MMA) Vs Daniel Hitchens (Shootbox MMA)

U70 Liam Bromige Bromily (Colluseum) Vs Dave McDonald (Battlefield Gym)

U84 Paul Dickinson (Walkden MMA) Vs Lee Garrett (Sukata MMA)

U90 Dave Sloan (Salford MMA) Vs Matt Hopkins (Walkden MMA)

U93 Dave Graham (Hyde MMA) Vs Phil Mannian (Stockport MMA)

Amateur C (no headshots)

U84 Simon Price (The Labs @ Fighting Fit) Vs Stuart Cooper (Preston MMA)

U84 Lee Whitehead (Salford MMA) Vs Jamie Hey (Prodigy MMA)


----------

